# URGENT : Pls help me



## eversmilingchet (Apr 7, 2013)

hello everyone,
m chetna from india
exactly a month and two days ago an stray cat delievered three kittens in partially covered space of my home.
mother and babies were doing just fine untill yesterday when mother suddenly fall sick may be food poisoning or heat stroke. she left babies and got shelter under my neighbour's car, somehow i brought her back to babies only to witness that kittens purring and calling angrily to mother with their tails fully expanded and started pounding anyone who went near to them.
today in the morning mother just sat beside kittens slowly babies stopped purring at her and started feeding from mother.
secondly mother has stopped drinking milk and water and is just sitting quitely in a corner after feeding the babies

i never had pets in my home but seeing a mother in such a helpless condition prompted me to join this forum...

pls neone can help me out and let me know what i can do for the mother and babies

thanks


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How old are kittens? She may have a kitten or afterbirth stil inside her.Think you should see a vet asap


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

As the kittens are over a month old, it sounds more like the mum cat may be sick 

Do you have a vet you can take her to? I know it is very different over in India but I think she needs to see a vet.


----------



## eversmilingchet (Apr 7, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> How old are kittens? She may have a kitten or afterbirth stil inside her.Think you should see a vet asap


thank u so much for ur response

i called a vet at home his diagnsis is food poisoning and heat stroke only 
cat is medicated through injections and slowly recovering and kittens too are normal as before..

thank u so much


----------



## eversmilingchet (Apr 7, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> As the kittens are over a month old, it sounds more like the mum cat may be sick
> 
> Do you have a vet you can take her to? I know it is very different over in India but I think she needs to see a vet.


thank u for ur response
cat is medicated n recovering and kittens too are normal


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm' glad you were able to get a vet, hope mum recovers quickly.

Are you feeding her? She really doesn't need to drink milk, just water and kitten/cat food if you can get it.
The kittens will begin eating soon as well.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> *She really doesn't need to drink milk*, just water and kitten/cat food if you can get it.


This is very true for cows milk - cats cannot tolerate cows milk and it can make them ill. Water and plenty of tinned cat food if you are able to get some are the best things for the mother cat to have.

And well done for helping this little family out!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for looking after this girl and her kittens.
You are a gem!!!!!
But for you, they all might have died!!!


----------



## eversmilingchet (Apr 7, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> I'm' glad you were able to get a vet, hope mum recovers quickly.
> 
> Are you feeding her? She really doesn't need to drink milk, just water and kitten/cat food if you can get it.
> The kittens will begin eating soon as well.


thanku so much for ur response

i stay in a small town i may not get kitten / cat food so easily here but yes i ve requested one of my frnd staying in big city to send me same. 
mother cat loves to eat eggs in cooked form ...........can i give it to her.... temp here is reaching 40... we indians usually don eat eggs in summer... don know abt cats 
pls do reply ...
regards
chetna


----------



## eversmilingchet (Apr 7, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> This is very true for cows milk - cats cannot tolerate cows milk and it can make them ill. Water and plenty of tinned cat food if you are able to get some are the best things for the mother cat to have.
> 
> And well done for helping this little family out!


thank u for ur response............ i am trying to get kitten/cat food soon..
but kittens love skimmed milk and growing fast....

an have become devilishly cute with their all sorts of playfull activities..

i just pray all remain good as mother cat has now started taking them out at short distances...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think egg is fine for cats, they should have other things too of course, but if you can only get eggs for a few days, then just give her those! I think if you crush up the egg shell and add it to the food, it's a good source of calcium for them? So you can give her that too.

I really hope your friend gets the cat food to you soon!

Hope the mother cat and kittens will stay safe - is there any way you can confine them to your yard so they don't wander off anywhere unsafe?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can give her eggs, have you got any meat - chicken perhaps that she can also have. Do not give cooked bones from meat, they splinter and can be deadly. 

Hope you can get some cat food, and likely mother cat is hunting when she's well enough.


----------



## eversmilingchet (Apr 7, 2013)

thank u so much

yes i got cat food and now all four are doing just great
i am trying to confine all devils in little compound of my home but not sure how long all 'll stay in dis small place...

:frown2:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful you managed to get cat food. Would be a shame if you had to leave, but mum has survived so far and will teach the kittens to hunt and find food hopefully, would be nice if they could all be spayed & neutered so they're not reproducing.


----------



## eversmilingchet (Apr 7, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> Wonderful you managed to get cat food. Would be a shame if you had to leave, but mum has survived so far and will teach the kittens to hunt and find food hopefully, would be nice if they could all be spayed & neutered so they're not reproducing.


hmm..........for that i ve to search a pet hospital.... at present i am concerned about the safety of little kittens as one of three kitten was captured by a dog and got killed in my absence......... it really hurts


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, is there a way they can be indoors or does the housing not allow for that? 

If they are not spayed or neutered there will just be more kittens, and they will breed with each other. I know it could be quite a challenge to find a vet to perform the surgery.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you bring them inside and keep them in so that they can't be killed by the dog? Would mum cat allow you to do that? They can also have raw meat if there is ever a time when you run out of cat food and are waiting for some more to come.

Well done for looking after this family. It is so refreshing to see an atitude like yours, as I know many animals are just left to roam or die where you live.Well done!


----------

